# Copford Place - Copford, Colchester - Jan 2011



## nelly (Jan 31, 2011)

Copford Place is a 18th century Grade II listed building in the village of Copford, 5 miles west of Colchester

British History Online has this to say about it.....

"Apparently late 17th century, a two storeyed, sevenbayed, doublepile house that forms the south range of Copford Place; it contains a chimneypiece dated 1698 and other fittings of about that date. The house probably then faced the road and was of red brick like the stable to the north. In the early 19th century the house was extended northeast by two bays to create an east entrance and given plain classical white brick fa¸ades. In 1947 it was converted into private accommodation for elderly people, and in 1980 taken over by Help the Aged which in 1998 refurbished the house as self contained flats"


Explored this place with Skeleton Key straight after a Laurel and Hardy style explore at Severalls, I came away feeling disappointed with this house but then I suppose after Severalls then this was like a polished turd!!

Sorry for the flash photos, it was boarded top and bottom 







































































In the attic room we found a squat. It was very tidy with no damage. It had obviously only been occupied by one person, there was a sleeping bag, his shoes, saucepans, a CD player etc. The sell by dates on the food wrappers went back to 2009, I felt sorry for the guy, I think that he may have come back to find the place boarded and fenced with all his gear inside.


























The Barn - This is also a Grade II listed building


----------



## BahrainPete (Jan 31, 2011)

That’s very good. You've captured some lovely detail throughout and the condition seems pretty good. Any clue why the collection of knives? That mantelpiece too, awful but interesting...


----------



## King Al (Jan 31, 2011)

Looks good to me Nelly  glad you found a way in!


----------



## nelly (Jan 31, 2011)

BahrainPete said:


> That’s very good. You've captured some lovely detail throughout and the condition seems pretty good. Any clue why the collection of knives? That mantelpiece too, awful but interesting...



No idea about the butter knives, they were on the floor directly in front of the agreeably awful fireplace, it looks like somebody has emptied a drawer full on the floor, but there is no furniture in the room


----------



## Lady Grey (Feb 1, 2011)

I must be the only one that likes the fireplace. Fab photos Nelly.


----------



## mookster (Feb 1, 2011)

That staircase is awesome!


----------



## Munchh (Feb 1, 2011)

Lady Grey said:


> I must be the only one that likes the fireplace. Fab photos Nelly.



Nah, you're not the only one that likes it. I certainly appreciate the amount of detail in it and I've known them to prove quite valuable among enthusiasts.

The staircase is an odd one though. I've made a few twisters in my time and this is a good one. The puzzle for me is that although the tread ends have shaped spandrals which is considered a fussy addition, both the spindles and the continuous handrail are very plain by comparison with the exception of the curtail at the bottom. Modern replacements perhaps? wouldn't be the first time I've seen that done.

Oh and the knives nelly, how am I supposed to butter me toast without one? And wipe yer bloody feet next time.


----------



## nelly (Feb 1, 2011)

Munchh said:


> Nah, you're not the only one that likes it. I certainly appreciate the amount of detail in it and I've known them to prove quite valuable among enthusiasts.
> 
> The staircase is an odd one though. I've made a few twisters in my time and this is a good one. The puzzle for me is that although the tread ends have shaped spandrals which is considered a fussy addition, both the spindles and the continuous handrail are very plain by comparison with the exception of the curtail at the bottom. Modern replacements perhaps? wouldn't be the first time I've seen that done.
> 
> Oh and the knives nelly, how am I supposed to butter me toast without one? And wipe yer bloody feet next time.



Now I don't know much about staircases,but if a part of it is likely to need replacing would it not be the spindles and handrail first?

Are you a carpenter Munchhhhh

As for the knives, I would have gladly brought one home for you, but alas I am only allowed to take photos and leave footprints


----------



## muppet (Feb 1, 2011)

looks like a good explore and some nice pics thanks for posting


----------



## Munchh (Feb 1, 2011)

nelly1967 said:


> Now I don't know much about staircases,but if a part of it is likely to need replacing would it not be the spindles and handrail first?
> 
> Are you a carpenter Munchhhhh
> 
> As for the knives, I would have gladly brought one home for you, but alas I am only allowed to take photos and leave footprints



Basically yes, the spindles and handrail are likely to need replacing first and this was my point although this is not always the case. Would need to see this one up close to tell for sure. 

I work in both period furniture and building architecture restoration and reproduction and am a time served cabinet maker. Stair making is a joinery skill. I've made a few.

I have been lucky enough to see inside some amazing places over the years in the course of my work. This sort of site always interests me, thanks.


----------



## skeleton key (Feb 1, 2011)

nelly you polished it up just fine mate lol
il say no more 

Just a few pic's ​


























]

A glimps of what lies beyond the wall,nelly lol​

Guess that calls for an explore ​

Little m the derelict that never was lol






Poor teddy

The only sign missing here i didnt spot was Bio hazzard lol






I kinda got the feeling they were trying to tell me somthing ?​
PS nelyl shame about your jeans lol

SK ​


----------



## spitfire (Feb 1, 2011)

skeleton key said:


> Guess that calls for an explore ​
> I told you the place was the nut's I have actaully been round it part of it before it closed and that must of been 2005


----------



## LittleMadam (Feb 1, 2011)

Great pics there guys. Considering you said it was all fire exits and stuff the pics are actually really suprising xxxx

Here is my little input. Just dug out a pic from the other building we managed to get into a while back, a mini piece of history:






Unfortunately that was never going to be enough for a report as there was only junk in there other than that  x


----------



## nelly (Feb 1, 2011)

spitfire said:


> skeleton key said:
> 
> 
> > Guess that calls for an explore ​
> ...


----------



## skeleton key (Feb 1, 2011)

Now doesnt that just make it a bit more interesting lol

Lil m nice pic,there 

SK


----------



## nelly (Feb 1, 2011)

Only just saw the jeans comment


----------



## Em_Ux (Feb 2, 2011)

That place looks good. Got to love the staircase! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## nelly (Feb 2, 2011)

LittleMadam said:


> Great pics there guys. Considering you said it was all fire exits and stuff the pics are actually really suprising xxxx
> 
> Here is my little input. Just dug out a pic from the other building we managed to get into a while back, a mini piece of history:
> 
> ...



Was that in the barn at the rear?? Wish I'd had a look in there now


----------



## scribble (Feb 2, 2011)

Loving your sig file, Nelly.


----------



## heeftmeer (Feb 2, 2011)

Another good find. Very nice place


----------

